# Fly Swap



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

For what?


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Maybe.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm in as long as long as it is for flats fish flies.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Need more specifics but probably down


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Mayyyyybe. It will depend heavily on when I finish the skiff build. Either way it will be fun to watch!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Maybe
since i took a leave of absence from work ive been fishing almost every day at my Daughter's farm lake trying to keep sane. I've caught fish on fly and not. Caught big bass on my bait caster. So today i tied a big gurgler to try for a big bass back in the flooded trees. So I put a weed guard on. 
I may tie one up for the swap or send one i have already tied. I agree, it needs to be for the flats


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

im in.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Backwater said:


> For what?


Looking like flats fish fly swap.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

I haven’t been in one in years. I’m in.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

So the consensus is a fly for flats fish, let's shoot for something crabby. Would the deadline of the 30th work?
1. @MatthewAbbott
2. @jay.bush1434
3. @Jred
4. @bryson
5. @permitchaser
6. @dbrady784
7. @IRLyRiser
8. @flyclimber
9. @Backwater

1 more would round this out nicely!


----------



## "FloridaMan" (Jan 22, 2020)

I'll do it


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

@"FloridaMan" please don't send me an alligator or opossum, as much as I want a new pet....


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

I can join too if another is needed.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

1. @MatthewAbbott
2. @jay.bush1434
3. @Jred
4. @bryson
5. @permitchaser
6. @dbrady784
7. @IRLyRiser
8. @flyclimber
9. @Backwater
10. @"FloridaMan" 
11. @BrownDog


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Where do we send them


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

PM me for the address, I think you may still have it.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Something crabby you say? I have a deer hair crab that has worked very well for reds. Lands super light, sinks slowly, looks good in the water. Only problem is now I have to spin 24 bunches of deer hair...doh!


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I'm going to have to sit this out, but look forward to following along. Trying everything in my power to have my boat done around that time.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Something crabby you say? I have a deer hair crab that has worked very well for reds. Lands super light, sinks slowly, looks good in the water. Only problem is now I have to spin 24 bunches of deer hair...doh!


Bryson is out! I think I'll close out the comp on Wednesday for the final tally. That will give us plenty time for sending the flies in before the 30th.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

flyclimber said:


> So the consensus is a fly for flats fish, let's shoot for something crabby. Would the deadline of the 30th work?
> 1. @MatthewAbbott
> 2. @jay.bush1434
> 3. @Jred
> ...





bryson said:


> I'm going to have to sit this out, but look forward to following along. Trying everything in my power to have my boat done around that time.


Me too. I got 2 boat projects underway and I've got to stay focused while I'm home from this virus thing. My shop guy is also working and the only thing mentioned about coronavirus, is that he has cold Coronas in the beer fridge for after work.

flyclimber, I'll have to sit this one out too, like bryson.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

not super fancy but I think it’ll work. Kinda stole part of a strong arm crab and merged it with a Chernobyl crab.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Kwans are about as crabby as I fish. I don’t have enough faith in the small flexo that I’ve tied.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Don't have to be an exact crab. This is fly fishing no real rules apply


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

Kwans are cool


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I’m sending the crabby quail in
Quail feathers from quail I shot, coyote fur from one I shot and crystal flash from one I shot


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

permitchaser said:


> I’m sending the crabby quail in
> Quail feathers from quail I shot, coyote fur from one I shot and crystal flash from one I shot


I need to find one of those crystal flash critters.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

I need to order some materials before I start on mine. I should still be able to get them out on time though.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

MatthewAbbott said:


> I need to find one of those crystal flash critters.


if you catch one just put some salt, pepper, chocolate sauce, ketchup and granola on it then you'll be fine


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

permitchaser said:


> if you catch one just put some salt, pepper, chocolate sauce, ketchup and granola on it then you'll be fine


 What about deep fried with breading, peppermint drizzle with thin mints to make it a sandwich?


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Good thing the fish don’t care about my poor fly pictures. Anyway, it looks rough in the picture, better in person and much better in the water. I’ve also caught a few fish with this particular fly so it has some battle damage.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

These look killer hopefully they look this good when you send them in!


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

Is this swap full?
I'd like to play too.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

1. @MatthewAbbott
2. @jay.bush1434
3. @Jred
4. @Hank 
5. @permitchaser
6. @dbrady784
7. @IRLyRiser
8. @flyclimber
[email protected]"FloridaMan"
10. @BrownDog 

is the current list i have


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

FINAL List!
Yall will need to tie up 10 flies and send em this way and I'll post the pics up of the completed ones. 
1. @MatthewAbbott
2. @jay.bush1434
3. @Jred
4. @Hank
5. @permitchaser
6. @dbrady784
7. @IRLyRiser
8. @flyclimber
9. @"FloridaMan" 
10. @BrownDog


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I've got a few days off, should be able to spin up deer hair crabs.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

I ordered some materials today. Waiting game now on when they will be here.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Got the eyes done tonight. Had to go to my quail hunting vest to find enough feathers


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

First few tied, will likely do some olive ones too. EP drum beater, I will likely keep trimming them until they go in the mail


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Can someone let me know where to send them for the swap?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I’ve got mine ready. Putting them in the mail. One of them tried to escape


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Still waiting on my materials... shouldn’t take too long to finish them once it gets here.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Man I'm tired of X wrap


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

Got part of my stuff today. Hopefully the rest will be here shortly.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Finished up mine today. Hopefully will be in the mail soon.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Let's hope they looks better than @permitchaser s


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

flyclimber said:


> Let's hope they looks better than @permitchaser s


looks can be deceiving... bahahahaha


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

If anyone hasn't sent theirs yet it would nice for yall to have your tag name/username on the box or a paper inside!


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Shipped today, put a business card in it.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Feel free to cut the weed guard off. Didn’t know where everybody would be fishing these and it’s easier for me to tie them in now.


----------



## "FloridaMan" (Jan 22, 2020)

I ordered supplies a week ago and still not here. Might have to go with what I have on hand


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

"FloridaMan" said:


> I ordered supplies a week ago and still not here. Might have to go with what I have on hand


mine took about a week longer than normal to ship.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

I may have to re-think what I will tie. Body material still not here.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

I’m gonna have to back out. Sorry to be that guy but life comes at you fast and I’ve been crazy busy


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

Is it 9 or 10 total now?


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

dbrady784 said:


> Is it 9 or 10 total now?


Im still going to send in 10 since they are already tied. Maybe someone else will jump in and tie some up quick


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Ok, I’m that guy that is just getting started tying my flies. I’ll get them done today. I wanted to try a different hook and tweak the recipe a little. Works much better but it’s also a little slower to tie. Maybe we can cajole @Nick Jones to twist some up last minute. He ties nice flies. I always enjoy potlicking his fly box for some new flies.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

flyclimber said:


> FINAL List!
> Yall will need to tie up 10 flies and send em this way and I'll post the pics up of the completed ones.
> 1. @MatthewAbbott
> 2. @jay.bush1434
> ...





MatthewAbbott said:


> Im still going to send in 10 since they are already tied. Maybe someone else will jump in and tie some up quick


10 and you'll get one back


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

Finishing mine and sending tomorrow. 
Sending message for address.


----------



## Nick Jones (Mar 21, 2018)

I 


jay.bush1434 said:


> Ok, I’m that guy that is just getting started tying my flies. I’ll get them done today. I wanted to try a different hook and tweak the recipe a little. Works much better but it’s also a little slower to tie. Maybe we can cajole @Nick Jones to twist some up last minute. He ties nice flies. I always enjoy potlicking his fly box for some new flies.


I can step in if need be!


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Finally finished. Going out today. I ended up having to tweak the recipe to get it to swim more natural including a smaller hook and it took 3 bunches of spun deer hair to get the body right instead of 2. I apologize in advance for anyone that gets a 3 legged crab instead of 4 and/or a slightly lopsided body. So they land soft and sink about 2” per second. Despite the not so perfect trimming, trust me the redfish don’t seem to mind. Hope y’all catch’em up but I won’t wont be mass producing that fly anytime soon


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

Boxing my flies now.

Do I send some $ to pay for the distribution?


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Hank said:


> Boxing my flies now.
> 
> Do I send some $ to pay for the distribution?


I send a pre-stamped USPS mailer in my box to get my flies back


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

One kind of critter likes it.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Mine mailed out today. @flyclimber Should be a return label inside the box and another fly for your troubles. 

Thanks for hosting.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

MatthewAbbott said:


> Mine mailed out today. @flyclimber Should be a return label inside the box and another fly for your troubles.
> 
> Thanks for hosting.


Thanks! All these flies looking good! I'll post all of them up when they get in!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Bump
whats going on with this. Haven't seen a post in a while


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

permitchaser said:


> Bump
> whats going on with this. Haven't seen a post in a while


waiting for the last couple! I will commend everyone for entrees these are some great ties! Except for mine.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

flyclimber said:


> waiting for the last couple! I will commend everyone for entrees these are some great ties! Except for mine.


there are no bad flies. Fish don't have an opinion


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

permitchaser said:


> there are no bad flies. Fish don't have an opinion


I know my deer hair crabs will get eaten by redfish but honestly, I was a little dissatisfied with how most of them came out. I was worried about trimming too much off the top under the hook point with the razor blade. I’ve had a few oops with the razor while trimming deer hair so maybe I was being too cautious. I had already retied a couple of them and spinning 3 clumps of hair on a #6 hook sucked enough already. At this point I sound like I’m just whining.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

1. @MatthewAbbott 
2. @jay.bush1434 
3. @Jred 
4. @Hank 
5. @permitchaser 
6. @dbrady784  Notified me in advance. 
7. @IRLyRiser 
8. @flyclimber 
[email protected]"FloridaMan" 
10. @BrownDog


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I want to thank all the participants! There are some great ties in this batch. They all went out today! Should show up sometime next week!


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)




----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)




----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)




----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)




----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)




----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)




----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)




----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)




----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)




----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

View attachment 134612
View attachment 134614


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

To those who competed, and have interest: the first person to catch a fish (with proper keep them wet practices) on every fly with picks with get a HUGE prize!


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

What will we win and does the species matter?

lol


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

MatthewAbbott said:


> What will we win and does the species matter?
> 
> lol


I’m going with any species! We have a couple of tyers that are more lank locked! I’m trading the huge fly fisherman for a small prize pack!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

So do we use our flies or someone elses for the prize. If the prize is more flies 

By the way these are all great looking flies


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

permitchaser said:


> So do we use our flies or someone elses for the prize. If the prize is more flies
> 
> By the way these are all great looking flies


One fish on each of the flies that were swapped including your own! The prize will not be additional flies.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

S


flyclimber said:


> One fish on each of the flies that were swapped including your own! The prize will not be additional flies.


Ok will that be 11 fish on 11 flies


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

permitchaser said:


> S
> 
> Ok will that be 11 fish on 11 flies


Exactly! one fish on each fly with pics! I will probably send a lot of the pics to Hugeflyfisherman!


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2020)

Wow


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I got mine yesterday. They look great. I’m really busy at work but I’ll give the contest a go.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

They are all nice flies!


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

The huge fly fisher went over the top. we have a bunch of stickers!!


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Someone has to be catching some stuff!


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

flyclimber said:


> Someone has to be catching some stuff!


I tried last night but got more than the hook could handle


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Anybody win the contest. Pretty cool idea reaching out and getting a sticker pack. His videos are hilarious.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

Disregard, I clicked the new posts and thought this was a new swap.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I havne't caught one on everything yet. So I still have the sticker pack!


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

IRLyRiser said:


> Disregard, I clicked the new posts and thought this was a new swap.


Start one up!


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

flyclimber said:


> Start one up!


I'm in if we start another on. I was pretty disappointed I missed the last one.


----------

